

Ask HN: Is there a way to Buy/Sell Posterous themes? - faramarz

By that I mean a structured way so that the buyer will see a live demo, much like the native theme selection, and then place the order and receive the files/code for use.<p>I ask this because I plan on building a few themes and releasing them for free, and hope that it will generate interest for the quality themes I have in the pipeline.<p><pre><code>  1) Is there a Posterous theme marketplace? 
  2) Will Posterous object to this?
  3) How can I licence or protect the css/markup for my themes?
</code></pre>
And finally, what stops an savvy user from digging into the source of the <i>Live Demo</i> and simply copy-pasting?<p>Would appreciate some input
======
iamdave
You'll do yourself a thousand more favors designing and building one for
Tumblr, who actually has a premium theme service currently in beta. Live
previews too.

